# Bulk rubber and band making supplies



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Want to let everyone know that hasn't been to the shop yet, if you want to save money keeping fresh bands on your guns I have bulk 9/16, 5/8 and 3/4 rubber available along with cinch knot and wishbones material. The online store will be active soon and I will ship, but you can stop by the shop to save on shipping!


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Band search*

Hello,
I will be by to see you. I would love to make bands for my spearguns and also for the rubber on the line that holds the rod. Thanks for the info. Mike


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm interested.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Mike, I do not have bulk material to make the muzzle bungies. I do however sell them premade with non decaying synthetic rubber from neptonics that should last for several years. they are $11 right now


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmm.
I need a few new bands for my riffe, no plans on going to destin any time soon though. I'll have to check out the shop when I'm there and have some extra time.


----------

